# Elizabethan Collars



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

Skye said:


> My husband and I think Auggie's nose may be too long for the inflatable type to work. Anyone tried 'em?


Kodi could get around it. I honestly think your husband is right about the nose being too long. I put it back in the box to take it back after about 10 minutes.


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

I loved my inflatable for little Gino when he got neutered. I don't know where it is,,,around here somewhere.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

How about this: Comfy Cone Soft Pet E-Collar Alternative - Small


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

schnauzerpoodle said:


> How about this: Comfy Cone Soft Pet E-Collar Alternative - Small


I use the Comfy Cone for Chagall, it has loops on the neck part so you can thread a collar through it. Even doing that though, the collar slips just enough on Chagall's slender neck so he can poke his nose out and resume licking his injured whatever. So, I FINALLY outsmarted him (which isn't easy!) by tying a bandana around his neck beneath the cone so it can't slip.

He doesn't seem uncomfortable in the least wearing it, the only thing is the sound of the velcro closures really startled him at first (they make a loud, ripping sort of noise). If you use it I suggest first showing it to Auggie, let him sniff it and listen to the sound of the velcro being fastened and undone while you give him yummy treats. Good luck and I do hope Auggie's little fanny heals soon!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I used the inflatable collar on my Aussie Zack. He was able to defeat it and every modification that I made to it to be more effective. Hard to believe that a big dog could be so flexible.


----------

